# Sword and Sorcery SAGA Playtest  (closed)



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 19, 2007)

Return to Chapel Hill​

This is a playtest for Sword and Sorcery Saga v. 1.0 


To play you will need the Star Wars Saga Edition core rulebook, and the Sword and Sorcery SAGA PDF 

I'm looking for about 4-6 players, 

Character Creation:

1st level  28 Point Buy

All races and classes from the pdf allowed, though I'd like to hear explination why they in the town to begin with.


Setting:

Volere's Keep is the small town that has grown up around the keep of Lord Volere.   Built on fertile farmland near where the Deep River exits the Dark Wood.   The locals refer to the Dark Wood in omminous terms.   30 years ago the former Lord Volere had built a beautiful monastery on what has become known as Chapel Hill.    A few months after the monastery was completed the monks were overrun by Beast men from the Dark Woods.    They killed all the monks and remain there to this day.   The locals will not approach the hill.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2007)

Duncan Lunth was the son of a farmer. Being the second son he knew he would never inherit the farm and so on his 18th birthday he left to seek his own fortune in the world. He was a stout lad, used to defending the farm from wolves and occasional beasties so he figured a lad that could put a few licks out could find a job guarding something. Over the next two years Duncan did learn, mostly by being beaten. But he learned and can hold his own in a fight these days. He wanders from town to town looking for work suitable for him, guard, bouncer, heavy.

Looking at a Comman Man Warrior.


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll be much interested to watch the proceedings!  I'll also post alerts if a new iteration of the rules goes up or anything like that. Thanks!

-The Gneech


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 20, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Duncan Lunth was the son of a farmer. Being the second son he knew he would never inherit the farm and so on his 18th birthday he left to seek his own fortune in the world. He was a stout lad, used to defending the farm from wolves and occasional beasties so he figured a lad that could put a few licks out could find a job guarding something. Over the next two years Duncan did learn, mostly by being beaten. But he learned and can hold his own in a fight these days. He wanders from town to town looking for work suitable for him, guard, bouncer, heavy.
> 
> Looking at a Comman Man Warrior.



 Sounds good, Stat him up and I'll have a look at him.    Now we just need a few more players.




Thanks for your vote of confidence Gneech, hope to do your game justice.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2007)

No more interest?

Has 4e just made this the wrong time for this?    Come on guys this is nothing like 4e.   Probably similar rules.  But here we have low magic Conan like.


----------



## Elijhan (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm interested, though I need time to run through the PDF!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2007)

Take your time it's worth the read.    We stll havn't heard back from a few people.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 22, 2007)

Figured I would ask permission before I posted anything major on here. Do you mind if I join?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 22, 2007)

I think being invited to play is kinda the same as getting permission dude...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope this fits in


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 22, 2007)

How long had it been? Abhay wondered. It seemed like forever out alone in the wild. It had probably only been a couple of months, and he knew they probably weren't looking for him anymore. Still he ran. He ran until he rarely saw Easterlings. That wasn't good enough for him, so he ran farther, harder. A noble was murdered, and Abhay was accused of it. To make it worse, the noble was a member of the royal family. A potential heir to the throne. Abhay had no idea who accused him, but knew that it was someone powerful enough to have him declared untouchable. Anyone who offered the slightest help would be executed. So he fled. Far and fast. He was not afraid to be alone in a strange land, he was use to the wild. He stopped and stared at the edge of the woods. A town. A bed. It was worth the risk. He had to stop in.


----------



## Khuxan (Aug 22, 2007)

> An aspirational but petty noble from the Easterling court, Parisa used her wiles and gossipmongering to advance her rank and the honour of her family. When her beautiful sister became the emperor's concubine - rising higher in rank than Parisa could ever - Parisa murdered her. If Parisa had not called in favours from some of the most powerful Easterlings, she would have been executed. As it was, she was exiled and ordered never to return.
> 
> Parisa is uncomfortable beyond the secluded walls of the Palace. She refuses to eat meat or drink milk or alcohol, and is frequently overcome by coughing fits.
> 
> Easterling noble.




Does this look good? If not, I was thinking of a mysterious character. Obviously DarwinofMind should read this to check he's appropriate for the campaign, but I'd prefer it if other players didn't know his motivations and backstory:

[sblock]Pereder Pryderi was a model princeling. Strapping, kind-hearted and respected by the men under his command, he even showed common sense and a head for business. He even married well, to a sensible if uninspiring princess, and fathered a handsome baby. His undoing came suddenly during a hunting trip in the chill forests of the northernmost reaches of the kingdom. While riding along a path through the woods, he came across a strange, misshapen creature. Startled, he attacked it and felled it with a single blow of his sword.

Immediately, a piercing shriek rang out and a wizened crone emerged. As she cradled the monster's head in her lap, she cursed Pereder to live in torment just as he had condemned her to do so. Pereder was struck dumb, but the insidious witch shared all her memories with him. Each time he saw suffering or pain he would know how it could be solved, but be unable to solve it himself.

By the time Peredor made his way back to his home, his son had disappeared mysteriously. Since then, Peredor has wandered the land in search of his lost child.

High Man noble[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 22, 2007)

I think we could have fun with either concept Khuxan.   

Khuxan only:
[SBLOCK]How were you feeling this curse is supposed to work?    Is it a flash of insight thing? or does he just consistantly find himself in situation of trouble?[/SBLOCK]



Alrightly, lets see what we've got here.

Fenris - Common Man Warrior
OnlytheStrong - Easterling Scout
Khuxan - 2 concepts
Elijhan - 

Ok, if anyone more wants to jump in before Friday We'll keep things open up to 6 players.   I've not we'll go with 4.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm going to LA to the AF2 National Championship this weekend. After that though, I will be able to check the site every day. Looking forward to the game. Ya know I will have to try to figure out what happened to my fellow Easterling.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll jump in. I'll try to make a char tonight or tomorrow.
Thanks for the game (Gneech) and the opportunity (Darwin)!


----------



## Khuxan (Aug 23, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Khuxan only:
> [SBLOCK]How were you feeling this curse is supposed to work?    Is it a flash of insight thing? or does he just consistantly find himself in situation of trouble?[/SBLOCK]




The plan was:
[sblock]Just to have high Knowledge skills, and Intelligence and Wisdom. Since he's mute he can't explain what he knows, but is still haunted with the knowledge of how it problems could be solved. I can't think of any other sophisticated and balanced way of implementing the curse.[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2007)

Kluxan only
[SBLOCK]
Ok, that sounds good.   I didn't catch that you were permanently dumb.    How do you plain to communicate with none  of the other player's possessing sign language and many possibly being illiterate?    Other than that problem I like the plan.   Pick either character you wish.[/Sblock]

Fenris?  Are you still out there? still interested?

Elijhan?   Have you been through the pdf yet?  


If anyone needs help with character creation let me know.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Fenris?  Are you still out there? still interested?
> 
> If anyone needs help with character creation let me know.




Yes, still hear. Sorry, started teaching this week. I get on char creation in the next day or so.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2007)

No worries, understand, just started back to class myself, just checking up on ya.


Any thought on character concept?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 23, 2007)

Are we still planning on starting Friday?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2007)

We won't start till everyone's ready I was just giving new players till Friday to join.

I've created a Rogue's Gallery for us.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3725621

No rush though.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh...too busy tonight to make a dude. I'll try tomorrow.

If someone can tell me how to do the 'spoiler button' thing, I have a couple concepts I'd like to pass to Darwin.
Thanks!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2007)

Reaper Steve said:
			
		

> Ugh...too busy tonight to make a dude. I'll try tomorrow.
> 
> If someone can tell me how to do the 'spoiler button' thing, I have a couple concepts I'd like to pass to Darwin.
> Thanks!




(sblock) stuff for Darwin (/sblock)

replace the parenthensis with brackets and you're good to go. 

BTW if you quote someones post all the coding becomes visible and you can see exactly what they did.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, Fenris!
I was afraid to quote for fear of seeing the spoiler that wasn't intended for me. I knew someone like yourself would provide me with the info.  

OK, here goes: (concepts for Darwin)
[sblock] I'm happy to be whatever you need to round out the party. 
If you don't have something specific in mind, I'm thinking either a scholar/magician (which I would need help with as I haven't digested those rules) or a rogue that's a dirty fighter more than a thief. You know, like the guys that end up as Conan's sidekicks. Dodging, flanking, backstabbing, etc. If we need thiefly skills, I'll be happy to provide that, though.

Another thought is a char (one of the above or different) could have whatever feat/talent it was to see oltherworldly beings...he sees dead people.   But only if you think that would be useful.

Bottom line...I don't need anything special. I'm happy to be whatever to suit your playtest and fill out the party w/o infringing on their areas. Give me a vector and I'll gen something up![/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2007)

Darwin,
Ok, I am pretty much ready to go except for equipment and a few other details. How much starting silver do we get?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah,  forgot to mention that one...

Assume middle rolls

If your class calls for 3d4  x 200 then 6 x 200 or 1200


Reaper Steve
[SBLOCK]Either of those ideas seems viable.   I don't really wanna tell you which to play and don't really have a preference.   I'd be able to help you stat up the Magician, although, I havn't full digested those rules yet myself, but I'm working on it.

As for the second sight, I'll go ahead and tell you that I don't think it would be that useful at this time.   Maybe later.   You could only get it on your Magician anyways it's a Scholar talent

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 25, 2007)

This looks really cool, but I just moved and my book's in storage. Have fun!


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a quick note from your rulebook writer, to mention that I have put up a scenario conversion for Mongoose publishing's _Swords Against Sorcery_, which includes some GM goodies, particularly rules for undead creatures.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=204291

-The Gneech


----------



## The_Gneech (Aug 25, 2007)

Another quick note! I've set up a web page for _S&S Saga_, here:

http://www.gneech.com/swordandsorcery/index.html

Please redirect any links you have referencing the other addresses to the new site, in order to ease the load on Keenspot's servers.

Thanks!

-The Gneech


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 26, 2007)

I've updated my links...   And checked out the new material heh heh heh


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 26, 2007)

Been rather busy...will do my best to get a character done tonight!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds good.   If everyone can get their character's posted I'll look over them and we should be able to start by the end of the week.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 27, 2007)

Darwin,
OK Looks like Duncans done. Check him over to make sure I've got all my 'i's dotted.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

OK, I think my guy is done, but I don't have time to QC him and type him up tonight. I'll do that tomorrow.
Darwin, FYI:
[sblock] common man, rogue. Stats: 10/14/12/14/12/14
Skills: Initiative, Stealth, Burglary, Perception, Deception, Gather Info, Acrobatics, Literate (Rogue (4), Int (+2), Common Man (+1), Feat: Skill Training (+1)
Talent: Dastardly Strike
Feats: Acrobatic Strike, Skill Training

See any errors?
[/sblock]


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 28, 2007)

Made a few changes...nothing drastic. I'll type him up in the AM.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan...


I've made a post in the rouge's gallery after reviewing characters everyone please look over your characters.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 28, 2007)

OK, done. (Well statted out, at least. Still trying to dream up a name background. But this should be enough to let you know what I'm working with!)
[sblock]
Common Man Rogue 1
S:10 D:16 C:2 I:12 W:12 CH:12
Defenses:
Reflex: 17 Fort: 12 Will: 13
Skills: Initiative, Stealth, Burglary, Perception, Deception (SF), Acrobatics
Feats: Acrobatic Strike, SF: Deception, Dodge
Talents: Dastardly Strike

Weapons: Short Sword, Dagger
Notable equipment: lockpicks, rope

While he has everything to be a traditional thief (and he will do that job) I see him as a dirty fighter. Instaed of attacking, he feints (using a Deception skill of +12), then next round tumbles (hopefully avoiding the AoO) to get the Acro strike bonus of +5.  If the feint was successful, the opponent is flat-footed and this strike will move the target -1 condition via Dastardly strike. At least that's the theory.

Naturally, I'll use the SF Deception to full effect, so I see this guy as using false info, foged docs, and even disguises to get where he needs to be to put his Burglary to work. And if he does have to fight, as shown above, he doesn't fight fair.

Don't worry, I'm not a disruptive player and I won't be screwing over the party. As a matter of fact, the whole burglar aspect could just be back story...you don't have to ive me reason to do those things. As he levels, I'm doing to build him as a dirty fighter, not as a superspy.
Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 28, 2007)

Reaper Steve
[SBLOCK]Well, I'm assuming you Constituation is 12?  not 2?

As for the Burglary skill it might have a few uses 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, Reaper, if you could get your character up in the Rogue's Gallery, I'll start the IC tomorrow.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Aug 31, 2007)

Right! Sorry 'bout the delay.
Edit: done and posted. Could probably use a QC as I tweaked it a bit more. Need to calculate how much money I have left. Whatever it is, all but 2 days worth of wine, women, and song is stashed in a ...stash.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 31, 2007)

And the Game is afoot.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3744991#post3744991


See you all there.


----------

